# Miller feels at home in Denver return



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES, Calif. – Andre Miller is too short, too slow and can’t jump. That’s what everyone used to say, at least. Former Phoenix Suns guard Toby Bailey recalls how critics ripped Miller when they played against each other in high school in Los Angeles. Now, 17 years later, all Bailey can do is laugh.
> 
> “When he was in high school you would always say, ‘ ‘Dre is good, but he is not fast enough, not athletic enough and doesn’t jump high enough to do it at the college level,” Bailey said recently after watching Miller dominate NBA, overseas and college players in summer pickup games at UCLA. “Than he did it at Utah in college. Then you say he won’t be able to do it on the professional level, but he does the same thing in the NBA.”
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AgDJjEeDRVofLssGynOzpCK8vLYF?slug=mc-spears_andre_miller_nuggets_090811


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

It's true Andre Miller is one of my favorite players, I love him and his game and he's way too underrated


----------

